# Stigmatized Drummer v1.1 Released/Download Free Demo



## stigma (Aug 29, 2017)

*





Stigmatized Productions* updates *Stigmatized Drummer* to version 1.1
with a ton of new features added.
*Download now* the fully functional *free Demo* to test it.
Stigmatized Drummer v1.1 Demo

Added a new nki called *STIGMATIZED CLASSIC*. It's best suited for *Rock,Alternative,Pop* and generally the *"not so extreme"* music styles.

Now there is *full automation* and Visual representation of values on all buttons,sliders,faders etc.

*700* new grooves added...now total of *1500+* grooves available.

6 new drum maps...now is supported almost any major Drumming Software...Easy *groove conversion* to any of these formats possible.

Advanced round robins and right left hand alternates,"Cymbal Tempo and Cymbal Roll Technology" added.

Changed graphics on Mixer and Matrix page for easier navigation...

Added mute and solo buttons plus global mute,global solo and global volume controls on Matrix Page...for *ultimate control*.

*3 TCI Packs* for use with Slate Trigger.

*6 Groove Packs* divided in different music genres covering almost anything from Ethnic Styles,Pop,Rock,Hc Punk up to Extreme Death Metal and Black Metal.

Here are some examples of the *Groove Packs*.

*Stigmatized Drummer Groove Pack Vol 1-Full Metal*
* 

Stigmatized Drummer Groove Pack Vol 2-HC Punk*​

*
Stigmatized Drummer Groove Pack Vol 3-Rock*​
*
Stigmatized Drummer Groove Pack Vol 4 +Vol 5-Pop+Greek Ethnic*​

*Watch* a detailed walk through the *new features* added with this major update.





For more infos visit *Stigmatized Productions* website.
Stigmatized Productions




*



*


----------



## Phryq (Aug 30, 2017)

Interesting to compare this to Drum Tree. Both offer 15 minute demos. Drum Tree is 17gb however.

After 15 minutes, can I just reload Kontakt and reset (not that I just plan on doing this forever, but sometimes I need more than 15 minutes).


----------



## stigma (Aug 30, 2017)

Phryq said:


> Interesting to compare this to Drum Tree. Both offer 15 minute demos. Drum Tree is 17gb however.
> 
> After 15 minutes, can I just reload Kontakt and reset (not that I just plan on doing this forever, but sometimes I need more than 15 minutes).


*Yes* you can load again the instrument as many times you want...*no limitation*...i have to mention that the demo time for Stigmatized Drummer is not 15 minutes...it's 5 minutes...i wish i could give a lot bigger trial time but as you realize there would not be any reason for someone to buy it...
But the demo is fully functional and comes with *150 grooves free* as reference...it can also be used as a groove converter from Stigmatized Drummer's drum map to almost all major Drumming Softwares...I explain more detailed in the video above.
Also in the next few days i will upload an in depth tutorial covering all that conversion details.

And absolutely yes...of course you must *compare* Stigmatized Drummer with *any* other Drumming Software.
Just load a groove to the *groove browser* convert it using the drum map of your choice in the *Options* page drag'n'drop and play to an A B test. Do not make any procession...Let any Software play "right out of the box"
In this way you will have the clearest view possible.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 30, 2017)

I purchased this when it was first released, even though I am anything but an "extreme metal" person, because I thought the quality of the samples were first rate, the mixing functions were well laid out, and it's nice to have an edgier alternative to EZD and the Komplete drum kits. Plus, there are a zillion very well-crafted grooves included, all at an extremely generous price.

So I've gotten v1.1 for free, which has made this deal insane. (Thanks Dimitris!) This may well become my go-to now that it has the "classic" patch. But since it also has a "raw" patch, the drums can be sound-shaped any which-way anyway. I passed on SD3 in part because I already have this, even before the update... Anyone looking for rock drum kits should definitely give this a careful look IMHO. Dimitris has obviously put in the real work to make these drums as awesome as possible. I really like them.


----------



## stigma (Aug 30, 2017)

Quasar said:


> Anyone looking for rock drum kits should definitely give this a careful look IMHO. Dimitris has obviously put in the real work to make these drums as awesome as possible. I really like them.


Thanks a lot my friend *Quasar* for your nice words.
Sometimes this kind of reference stated by *"no Metal users"* is giving me more power to continue even stronger!


----------



## Morning Coffee (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm more into classic rock and old school metal, but I also bought Stigmatized drummer when it was first released as well. I think the samples are great, both the raw samples, and the 'produced' samples (which are so punchy!) Really like the GUI also, it is clear and simple, especially when picking grooves. A lot of bang for buck.

This is a great product at a great price.


----------



## stigma (Aug 30, 2017)

Morning Coffee said:


> I'm more into classic rock and old school metal, but I also bought Stigmatized drummer when it was first released as well. I think the samples are great, both the raw samples, and the 'produced' samples (which are so punchy!) Really like the GUI also, it is clear and simple, especially when picking grooves. A lot of bang for buck.
> 
> This is a great product at a great price.


Very glad to hear that *Morning Coffee*...Now with STIGMATIZED CLASSIC that is more oriented to Rock,Pop etc. styles you will work a lot easier...it's also a good starting point for old school Metal.


----------



## PerryD (Aug 30, 2017)

How do you update from the original version?


----------



## Quasar (Aug 30, 2017)

PerryD said:


> How do you update from the original version?


I got an email with a link, and the new simply replaces the old. Approx. 4.5 GB download.


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 30, 2017)

Quasar said:


> I purchased this when it was first released, even though I am anything but an "extreme metal" person, because I thought the quality of the samples were first rate, the mixing functions were well laid out, and it's nice to have an edgier alternative to EZD and the Komplete drum kits. Plus, there are a zillion very well-crafted grooves included, all at an extremely generous price.
> 
> So I've gotten v1.1 for free, which has made this deal insane. (Thanks Dimitris!) This may well become my go-to now that it has the "classic" patch. But since it also has a "raw" patch, the drums can be sound-shaped any which-way anyway. I passed on SD3 in part because I already have this, even before the update... Anyone looking for rock drum kits should definitely give this a careful look IMHO. Dimitris has obviously put in the real work to make these drums as awesome as possible. I really like them.



This one just seemed to nail that metal sound compared other libraries. When I heard the kick that was it for me.


----------



## stigma (Aug 30, 2017)

kitekrazy said:


> This one just seemed to nail that metal sound compared other libraries. When I heard the kick that was it for me.


Thanks a lot *KiteKrazy* for your nice comments on some posts that i saw some months before during the VST Buzz distribution while some other guys were trying to "prove" that something is going wrong with Stigmatized Drummer...


----------



## Phryq (Aug 31, 2017)

Ok, thanks. The demo is 2.5 gb, so I'm guessing doesn't have *all* the drum kits. That's fine, for a demo I'd actually rather not download such a huge file, and all the kits aren't needed.

I'm downloading now; wish me luck as my internet sucks and might not be able to handle 2.5 gb

Edit - Seems the download is too big for me; keeps failing.


----------



## stigma (Aug 31, 2017)

Phryq said:


> Ok, thanks. The demo is 2.5 gb, so I'm guessing doesn't have *all* the drum kits. That's fine, for a demo I'd actually rather not download such a huge file, and all the kits aren't needed.
> 
> I'm downloading now; wish me luck as my internet sucks and might not be able to handle 2.5 gb
> 
> Edit - Seems the download is too big for me; keeps failing.


My friend *Phryq* the demo includes everything except TCIS... and grooves...there are 150 reference grooves though...That's why demo is 2.5 gb and not 4.5 like the full pack.(TCIS are 2 gb)...but after download and extract the full pack is about 8.5 gb and demo is about 6-6.5 gb...
So be patient...i wish that you will not having again problems with internet.


----------



## Phryq (Aug 31, 2017)

So the grooves are wav files, or midi files?


----------



## stigma (Aug 31, 2017)

Phryq said:


> So the grooves are wav files, or midi files?


Midi Files


----------



## PerryD (Aug 31, 2017)

I somehow did not receive the update email. Dimitris was very fast in replying and sending me the email. Thank you for the fast support! -Perry-


----------



## stigma (Sep 1, 2017)

PerryD said:


> I somehow did not receive the update email. Dimitris was very fast in replying and sending me the email. Thank you for the fast support! -Perry-


Probably something was messed up in my contacts list...I am glad that it's fixed...You are welcome *Perry*!


----------



## thov72 (Sep 2, 2017)

I ´d love to hear some of the greek grooves


----------



## stigma (Sep 2, 2017)

thov72 said:


> I ´d love to hear some of the greek grooves


+thov72 In the next few days i will upload and i will record some music examples also with some traditional instruments.


----------



## Rap-sody (Sep 2, 2017)

Just discovered that library. It seems interesting and well supported.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 6, 2017)

Rap-sody said:


> Just discovered that library. It seems interesting and well supported.


I'm really happy with it, and it definitely seems to be well-supported. 

I saw a "groove pack" for sale for Stigmatized Drummer and bought it, foolishly not realizing that this was simply a stand-alone option and not an expansion pack. IOW I already had all of those MIDI files when I bought the drums. So I wrote and mentioned this, and Dimitiris IMMEDIATELY wrote back and refunded my money via PayPal.

So IMHO, not only is it a great product at a great price, one of those "hidden gems" people like to search for, but customer service and support are proving to be first-rate as well. For anyone looking for what this offers, I can't think of a reason in the world not to get it.


----------



## Rap-sody (Sep 6, 2017)

Quasar said:


> I'm really happy with it, and it definitely seems to be well-supported.
> 
> I saw a "groove pack" for sale for Stigmatized Drummer and bought it, foolishly not realizing that this was simply a stand-alone option and not an expansion pack. IOW I already had all of those MIDI files when I bought the drums. So I wrote and mentioned this, and Dimitiris IMMEDIATELY wrote back and refunded my money via PayPal.
> 
> So IMHO, not only is it a great product at a great price, one of those "hidden gems" people like to search for, but customer service and support are proving to be first-rate as well. For anyone looking for what this offers, I can't think of a reason in the world not to get it.


Thanks for the info, that's good to know.


----------

